# Pizza Dough?



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Couple of nights ago I had a disaster with the oven and pizza. I used a store bought mix that didn't do great. 

Any of You folks that make pizza from scratch mind sharing you dough recipe?
To me the dough, fresh ingredients and sauce make the pizza... IN THAT ORDER.
I use the oven and have a stone and pizza scooper. I think they call them Pales or something like that. Yes, I use flour and cornmeal as suggested. It was the dough that was screwed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've had good success with the premade dough from Publix. Been years since I've made my own.


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

I believe it would be a pizza peel that you are referring to and I have a recipe, I just have to find it. I found it on a website awhile ago and have used it ever since. I will post back after I find it.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, C1....

Peel ya, not Pale, LOL!!!

Kinda hoping Scott Byrd will come off his recipe he uses on the green egg.:whistling:

I've used the one from my ninja blender and it is OK but Like I said.. I think the dough is #1. You can tell that is basic, I'm looking for over the top like Mellow Mushroom or something....

I even like Sky's pizza dough if anyone knows that.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I've had good success with the premade dough from Publix. Been years since I've made my own.


^^^this^^^


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey MIKE, 

You about ready for some Sushi????


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Making your own dough is not difficult at all and this is the real deal. Much easier to work than Publix. I quit using cornmeal when I discovered parchment paper. I cut the paper the size of the pizza stone and lay the stretched dough right on the paper. About five minutes into the bake, the parchment will slide right out. We do pizza on the BGE often.

http://caputoflour.com/portfolio_item/00″-pizzeria/


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Hey MIKE,
> 
> You about ready for some Sushi????


always Murph:thumbup: let me know and we'll make it happen...


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

4 cups bread flour
4 cups A/P flour
1/4 cup warm water
4 tsp idy yeast
pinch of sugar to start yeast
2 tbs sugar
2 tsp salt
23.5 oz flat beer
2 tbs butter melted

Add water ,pinch of sugar and yeast to mixing bowl let sit and start ..wait 10 min.
mix salt in flour separate bowl.
Add sugar and beer and butter to mixer on slow and half flour till mixed well.
Then add slowly the rest of flour.. mix well about 3-5 min.
cover let rise in mixing bowl till twice size.
roll dough on floured counter and divide to size pizza you want.. 
I think it makes 4 14 inch...
you can freeze up to 3 months... or use after about an hr of sitting in fridge

Bake on stone as hot as oven will go...mine goes to 550

You can add 1 tsp. dry milk to make a little sweeter and brown up more


----------

